# Back in Training!



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi guys

Im back in training after 2yr out due to work and injury! i started training when i was 17 for about 4yrs and made some pretty good gains (16st 6lbs, 10% body fat at 6 2") just started again on monday and feel very weak and small in the gym! Hoping to get back into my routine and start training hard asap, i'll kep everyone updated on how i get on.

Great site by the way, there seems to be alot of people who know what they are talking about, which is good news for everyone trying to improve themselves

cheers

steveo


----------



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

Alright steveo,

Good luck with your training. Hope it goes to plan for you! Being 6'2" and 16st 6lb is pretty big! What do you weight at the moment? My aim is to do what you did over four years, so I hope I can do it. Good luck getting back into it!

Si

8)


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome to the board mate, its a really good board, none of that im more macho that you stuff you can get on some other boards, just really good people!!

Glad to hear your back at the gym, when you have a long time off your strength really decreases, once you get into the swing of things it'll come right bacK!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

welcome to the board c130

youll get it back, muscle memory

ive lost alot recently due to moving so im in the same boat mate.

total rebuild it is


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board c130, like steve says muscle memory, keep us posted on how you go.

Dave.


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

Evenin fella,

good work on getting back to the gym. I know this may sound a little obvious but do not expect to be lifting close to what you were doing before. I know so many people who have returned to lifting after a lay off and been nothing but dissapointed with what they were then lifting. I think the key is to set very realistic, yet lower goals when lifting, then you will only positively surprise yourself. Too high goals will only lead to dissapointment.

Stick at it and remember the difference of how you felt when you were at the 'peak of your game' and how you feel now- starting over again, this should help you avoid having such a long break in the future.

Cheers.

The Natural.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Have to agree with that one, i am going in to my 4th week back, and am lifting no where near my capabilities, it has its downsides as people in the gym obviously look and think why is a big guy like that lifting light, simple ignorance on their behalf, why risk injury or worse, keep at it mate.

Dave.


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Cheers for all the encouragment guys, i am taking it fairly easy for the first couple of weeks to ease myself back into it, i forgot how much it hurt when you start out again - ive been a bit sore all week!

Any recommendations of which creatine is the best to use? i aint had time to look around for any yet

Cheers

Steveo


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Cheers for all the encouragment guys, i am taking it fairly easy for the first couple of weeks to ease myself back into it, i forgot how much it hurt when you start out again - ive been a bit sore all week!

Any recommendations of which creatine is the best to use? i aint had time to look around for any yet

Cheers

Steveo


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya mate, to be honest you could take advice all day long about this one, personally i have come to the conclusion that this is pointless, creatine is creatine, so long as it doesnt cost silly money, take your pick, they all do the same job the only exception being Meta-Cel, and that was pricey.

Dave.


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Cheers dave, im off into town later, gonna see what i can find.

Anyway hows your training goin mate? i see you're into your 4th week back, everything going ok? How long did you have before training again?

steveo


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Not long in terms, if you call nearly 3 months long but to be honest, wether its 3 years or 3months/weeks, it all takes its toll, especially when the diet routine etc has been broken, it is very difficult physically and moreso mentally to get back on track, dont you think mate. Now that i have started i am putting myself slowly back into a routine, and the training is going steadily thanks Steveo.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

good one guys 

i did dips the other day,fist time for a while,

they hurt like hell and that was without any weight :shock:

what creatine did u get then steveo


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

hehehe, I know what you mean Steve - I did lower back for the first time in absolute ages today and already I'm like an old man!!!

LM = unfit bastard!!!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't talk about muscle soreness....you guys know nothing!!!!! I training my legs last tuesday, lets just say a bit tooooooo hard.....I am still struggling to get down stairs without going sideways! 

My quads are just screaming at me!!!! I'm meant to be training them again tomorrow but can't see that happening at the moment. Think I was on a MISSION last week!

Gailx


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

I know the feeling Gail, had DOMS for nearly two weeks in my quads once, and the stairs are a bastard!!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Benj, my quads are waking me up shaking in the night, its FREAKY!! My other half is going mad cus its waking him up too!!! Don't know what I've done.....few too many squats I think. Wouldn't mind but I was trying to hit my ass, not really my quads.....NO JUSTICE IN THIS WORLD!

Gailx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

ive had the feeling aswell

jelly legs on the stairs,

have to fall on the toilet with legs straight.

i used to get it from hamstring curls without warming up properly.

do u reckon your gonna train them just as hard next time you do them gail.

your right lm600 lower back is a b****d for recovery,

anyone find glutamine helps?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

lol, shaking? doesn't sound too good!

I started taking Glutamine today, so i'll be able to judge what I think in the next week or so, i'll let you know!


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

Glutamine definitely helps me with DOMS, i take it with Gatorade, while i train.

Also a lot to do with warming up, stretching and using the right weight though.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

do u reckon your gonna train them just as hard next time you do them gail.

Steve, good to have you back mate, hope the move has gone well, are you settled in now?

As for training my legs, YES i;m gonna train them just as hard tonight steve, I must admit I quite like a bit of pain after training! I find with my leg training, if I don't hit them damn hard I don't feel the benefit at all. Thing is, I've got a real steep spiral staircase at home and its a b*st*ard to get down at the best of times, so I look a right sight coming down them after a good leg session!


----------

